# PV - Shell VC Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa



## flexible (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen the progress of Shell Vacation Club's Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa?  http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/GetResortScreen.event?fac=145 states "Opening October 201o"

I believe it is built on the land with Plaza Pelicanos. We haven't been there since early 2009 and started to assume most new resort construction projects in Mexico were proceeding slowly.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 29, 2011)

flexible said:


> Has anyone seen the progress of Shell Vacation Club's Sunset Plaza Beach Resort & Spa?  http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/GetResortScreen.event?fac=145 states "Opening October 201o"
> 
> I believe it is built on the land with Plaza Pelicanos. We haven't been there since early 2009 and started to assume most new resort construction projects in Mexico were proceeding slowly.



Per the latest SVC Newsletter, the first phase is now open.


----------

